# Is Pepsi Max ok to drink?



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

It has 0 calories so I don't think it would have any effects on the physique but I'm not sure?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 16, 2012)

Pepsi Max causes AIDS, but hey what do I know ?


----------



## colochine (Jun 16, 2012)

I believe it has HFCS in it which slow metabolism.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

HFCS has calories. It has asparatame or some other cancer causing flavor.


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> It has 0 calories so I don't think it would have any effects on the physique but I'm not sure?



same shit as diet coke...its alright to drink sometimes but make it a habbit and you will look like kos lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2012)

maybe true since i drink alot of diet soda


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I drink like 4 mountain dews a day so maybe it would be a step in the right direction?

I have also been supplementing my thirst needs with lemonade Crystal Light. 

water sucks.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw a video of Dennis Wolf drinking a diet coke with a meal one time while he was giving an interview. I was shocked for some reason. He was very lean too, maybe right after a show?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2012)

I saW levrone DrinKING REG COKE aT contest timE

dOESNT mean i should


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 16, 2012)

diet mountain dew is my vice, I drink a few a week. not everyday, I try to stick to water and coffee.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 16, 2012)

Pepsi Next May Be WORSE than High Fructose Corn Syrup Soda  Diet crap just doesn't work, it actually makes you fatter because your body kicks insulin just from the sweet taste.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I try to stick to water and coffee.



Water, Coffee, and BOOZE FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 16, 2012)

Max is laced with bath salts, to much will cause cannibalism…..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Pepsi Next May Be WORSE than High Fructose Corn Syrup Soda  Diet crap just doesn't work, it actually makes you fatter because your body kicks insulin just from the sweet taste.



I've heard similar, but never seen any research.

For hot weather try loading a gallon of water with weak black/green tea and juice from about 4-6 lemons.

Tastes good, full of anti-oxidants, keeps you hydrated. I was working in 110-120 degree days and this helped keep away heat exhaustion.


----------



## booze (Jun 17, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Pepsi Next May Be WORSE than High Fructose Corn Syrup Soda  Diet crap just doesn't work, it actually makes you fatter because your body kicks insulin just from the sweet taste.



That's horse shit.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 17, 2012)

What do you guys think about people who refer to soda as pop?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> What do you guys think about people who refer to soda as pop?


They live in the midwest?


----------



## Saney (Jun 17, 2012)

Chemical Sweet taste = insulin

Chemical Sweet Taste = chemicals take FOREVER to break down when your liver could be breaking down fats.



MOST Artificial Sweeteners are HORRIBLE for your health in general.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 17, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Pepsi Next May Be WORSE than High Fructose Corn Syrup Soda  Diet crap just doesn't work, it actually makes you fatter because your body kicks insulin just from the sweet taste.



This is absolute stupidity. As I know several bbers that get sub 6% for shows on 6 diet sodas a day. Wouldn't happen with regular sodas bub. There is absolutely no science proving this nor will there ever be cuz the govt won't let that one happen


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 17, 2012)

That's why you drink a diet soda wit ur meals, you get an insulin kick from ur meal anyways. Rather it has carbs are not


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 17, 2012)

If we're gonna get all scientific and what not, I agree 100% with tinyshrek. I think he's jacked and has a 12 inch dong too. But that was always my thinking and my excuse to keep drinking soda. Insulin spike from the soda wouldn't be bad as long as you followed it with a bunch of protein and good carbs. Especially if you're body is always in 80-100% anabolism/protein synthesis mode from gear. My diet otherwise is very clean. I feel if I switch from regular sodas and energy drinks to diet or 0 calorie soda I would drop some fat right off the bat without even messing with my routine or diet.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Well I drink like 4 mountain dews a day so maybe it would be a step in the right direction?
> 
> I have also been supplementing my thirst needs with lemonade Crystal Light.
> 
> *water sucks*.




Were you dropped on your head when you were a little kid?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I saw a video of Dennis Wolf drinking a diet coke with a meal one time while he was giving an interview. I was shocked for some reason. He was very lean too, maybe right after a show?



What kinda of fucking reasoning is this?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 17, 2012)

Fish fuck in water.....eeew, drink all the soda/pop you can I hear it actually stimulates your metabolism, GICH


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> What kinda of fucking reasoning is this?



suck a cock, faggot.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 17, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I saw a video of Dennis Wolf drinking a diet coke with a meal one time while he was giving an interview. I was shocked for some reason. He was very lean too, maybe right after a show?



I saw a video of michael jordan dunk the basketball from the free throw line, right before he drank gatorade!!!! I was shocked for some reason, well not really. My name is not Diesel618.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I saw a video of Dennis Wolf drinking a diet coke with a meal one time while he was giving an interview. I was shocked for some reason. He was very lean too, maybe right after a show?


possibly this is not a normal meal for him or his cheat day. Arnold used to eat mayo as a gimmic and told people thats what made him so big and then everyone started eating it.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 18, 2012)

Well reading this was a fucking waste of 5 good minutes.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've heard similar, but never seen any research.
> 
> For hot weather try loading a gallon of water with weak black/green tea and juice from about 4-6 lemons.
> 
> Tastes good, full of anti-oxidants, keeps you hydrated. I was working in 110-120 degree days and this helped keep away heat exhaustion.



what should i drink to keep away Jew-exhaustion?


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 18, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I saw a video of michael jordan dunk the basketball from the free throw line, right before he drank gatorade!!!! I was shocked for some reason, well not really. My name is not Diesel618.



I saw Ron Jeremy fuck a chick from the 3 point line right after sucking on a cunt...what does this mean


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> what should i drink to keep away Jew-exhaustion?



Don't drink, snort you hook nosed bastard


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've heard similar, but never seen any research.
> 
> For hot weather try loading a gallon of water with weak black/green tea and juice from about 4-6 lemons.
> 
> Tastes good, full of anti-oxidants, keeps you hydrated. I was working in 110-120 degree days and this helped keep away heat exhaustion.



Try Matcha tea ceremonial grade.  It's 10x the antioxidants as normal green tea.  Just don't fall for the fake chinese shit.

Health Benefits of Matcha Green Tea Powder - Matcha Source

Skip the lemon though, it increases your bodies absorption of fluoride and aluminum from the tea.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 18, 2012)

New study is wake-up call for diet soda drinkers - HealthPop - CBS News

For one study, researchers at the center followed 474 diet soda  drinkers, 65 to 74 years of age, for almost 10 years. They found that  diet soda drinkers' waists grew 70 percent more than non-drinkers.  Specifically, drinking two or more diet sodas a day busted belt sizes  five times more than people who avoided the stuff entirely. 
 And as waist size grows, so do health risks - including diabetes, heart disease, cancer, and other chronic conditions.
 Just  how does diet soda make you fat? The other study may hold the answer.  In it, researchers divided mice into two groups, one of which ate food  laced with the popular sweetener aspartame. After three months, the mice  eating aspartame-chow had higher blood sugar levels than the mice  eating normal food. The authors said in a written statement their findings could "contribute to the associations observed between diet soda consumption and the risk of diabetes in humans."

 But how?
 "Artificial  sweeteners could have the effect of triggering appetite but unlike  regular sugars they don't deliver something that will squelch the  appetite," Sharon Fowler, obesity researcher at UT Health Science Center  at San Diego and a co-author on both of these studies, told the Daily Mail. She also said sweeteners could inhibit brain cells that make you feel full.
 So if sugar soda is no good, and diet soda isn't either - what should we be drinking?
 Dr. Hazuda told the Daily Mail, "I think prudence would dictate drinking water."


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 18, 2012)

Study: Artificial Sweeteners Increase Weight Gain Odds - ABC News

 "There's something about diet foods that changes your metabolic limit,  your brain chemistry," said ABC News' medical contributor Dr. Marie  Savard.  
 Though Savard said more research needs to be done to uncover more  information, the study does hint at the idea that the sweeteners alter a  person's metabolism. 
 Savard said another recent study, which included more than 18,000  people, found healthy adults who consumed at least one diet drink a day  could increase their chance for weight gain.  
 In the Purdue study, the rats whose diets contained artificial  sweeteners appeared to experience a physiological connection between  sweet tastes and calories, which drove them to overeat.


----------



## sandragriffin (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread reminds me of the fat blocking soda. Please allow me to share it here. Nowadays, being slim is trendy. Some would even avail a personal loan just to pay for the diet program. Good thing, sodas are now for dieting! Yes, you read it right! Sodas have never been recognized as effective agents for weight loss. Even the diet sodas on the market fail to send messages to our body that no sugar is added and fat is added anyway. Now, Pepsi has introduced a revolutionary soft drink called Pepsi Special, which purportedly blocks the absorption of fat in the body and eliminating it as waste. This is really amazing, isn't it? But still, if you genuinely want to lose weight, it's better to eat more fruits and vegetables, beans or whole grains.


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

...WOW !!!!    looking at all the old members in this thread.....  diesel , coolhandjames, colochine , KOS, Captn' , heckler, Tesla, Azza, Withoutrulers, Saney, chico, SupaSwole, tommygunz,.. most aren't here anymore...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

are you trying to make a point charley?

they made me mod in general discussion before I take over for super mod...I'm here to save the place...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

good luck sweet cheeks...........

Edit: Thanks for the noods, let me know if I can help in any way.....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll need it..no likes and stars


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

How did you get a Mod spot? you didn't even take a pole............


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

there were bunches of poles...

I had blow all of the mods on three boards


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

The way I see it they all ran like the jews left christ and left you and KOS holding the bag.......which I would have to assume there is another forum they are circle jerking at. I mean all there puters didn't break at the same time........


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

hmmm....

you me might be on to something..theres like 6 or more forums and I'm only a mod at one that's got decent traffic


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

even your boy slim jimmy ain't been seen lately........


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

I know..idk what thats about..I knew thecaptn was gonna start getting busier but then Jimmy bailed too....

they did ditch me didn't they. fuckers


how come were not the cool kids too red!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

story of my life, always the last one to know and slow on the uptake....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

well wth


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> are you trying to make a point charley?
> 
> they made me mod in general discussion before I take over for super mod...I'm here to save the place...



... what's happening here at IM , ain't your fault Sheri, it wasn't 'Beauty that killed the Beast', & it's not the mods that killed AG, it was the loss of interaction ..  Prince changed the game, and since he doesn't play the game, it doesn't affect him..   AG was like a board game, when you learned how to play, you scored, AG was not like 'the pit', you could get your ass kicked in AG, it was fun ..  maybe things will pick up..


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree...the likes and gang mentality is definitely missing and for sure ruined it here.
I don't know why the rest of the forums dried up tho here. It's wasn't all ag people everywhere else.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 23, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Water, Coffee, and BOOZE FTW!!!!!!!



It's funny looking at old posts you don't remember. 

I quit booze, so to update: Water and Coffee FTW!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ... what's happening here at IM , ain't your fault Sheri, it wasn't 'Beauty that killed the Beast', & it's not the mods that killed AG, it was the loss of interaction ..  Prince changed the game, and since he doesn't play the game, it doesn't affect him..   AG was like a board game, when you learned how to play, you scored, AG was not like 'the pit', you could get your ass kicked in AG, it was fun ..  maybe things will pick up..



I like my philly Bro. Full Homo......

I honestly think my back and forth with Griff didn't help matters either. It started getting into every thread and thats a downer. I didn't like it when it was him and Azza so I know what it did when it was me. I'm not sure if it was the stars and likes that brought this board down but something definitly is askew.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tesla said:


> It's funny looking at old posts you don't remember.
> 
> I quit booze, so to update: Water and Coffee FTW!!



and don't forget Vit C.......


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I like my philly Bro. Full Homo......
> 
> I honestly think my back and forth with Griff didn't help matters either. It started getting into every thread and thats a downer. I didn't like it when it was him and Azza so I know what it did when it was me. I'm not sure if it was the stars and likes that brought this board down but something definitly is askew.......



....  it gets abusive in AG, no doubt, but it's not our fault what's going on here, you guys post a ton, & that's all you can do..  there's no humor anymore..


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a little pissed a skin head, sleaved tranny is somehow coming across as more feminine than me right now...

fuck


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

I like my trannies with a little more hair, but hey thats just me.....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

Im even jealous of the ultra almost non existent boobs....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

nice nipples for a boy tho........


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

thats all im sayin


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like Xerxes...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

hmmm..I wonder if thats what they were goin for....I knew it looked familiar but couldnt place it


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 23, 2014)

oh wow, Sheri is a mod?   congrats....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

thanx!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 23, 2014)

so they are resulting to making people mods so they'll stick around?


----------



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

wtf...no..maybe


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> so they are resulting to making people mods so they'll stick around?





.....  some of princes strategies , all chefs, no cooks....


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 23, 2014)

Did Prince provide healthcare to his mods?  Dont make me call Sheriff Holder...


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'm a little pissed a skin head, sleaved tranny is somehow coming across as more feminine than me right now...
> 
> fuck



... it's true her cock may be a little bit bigger than your johnson-burger...


----------



## Garnet Donald (Oct 10, 2014)

It's basically junk - a hell of a lot of sugar and caffeine and generally just junk.


----------



## Tealover12 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes +1 for matcha green tea powder. It's really really good for boosting energy, weight loss, concentration and also is good for your health unlike pepsi max. You can drink it as a cold iced tea with some cut fruit, mint and ice!

This one is a good brand i can recommend- Matcha Green Tea Powder- Zen Green Tea but like he said- just go for a Japanese one that is a nice green otherwise you won't get any benefits!


----------



## Rajendra (Nov 23, 2017)

coolhandjames said:


> Pepsi Max causes AIDS, but hey what do I know ?



How? I would like to know.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

I would only recommend using it as an anal lubricant.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2017)

charley said:


> ... it's true her cock may be a little bit bigger than your johnson-burger...



3 years ago and even back then all he talked about was cock!


----------



## Rajendra (Nov 26, 2017)

vortrit said:


> I would only recommend using it as an anal lubricant.



Nice idea so far. lol


----------

